# Schwab



## Exciter (Apr 27, 2016)

Question for those using the Schwab debit card at ATM's, etc. in Mexico. Do you use the travel advisory? I was down south for 3 months and set up the advisory, have since turned it off upon return to the States. In the middle of December, we are relocating permanently to Mexico. Should I set the advisory for 6 months or so, then cancel when we make short trips back and then renew once back in Mexico or just not worry about it at all? I guess my main concern is having them see that 99% of my access is in Mexico and cutting me off. The card, exchange rate and ease of use is terrific and I don't want to lose it. Thanks!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Never have used it in 20 years .


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I set the travel advisory because they were sending me text messages wanting to know if my ATM withdrawal was legitimate. I set it for the maximum length of time that they allow, I forget whether that's six months or a year, and when it expires the next ATM transaction they give me a text message again and that reminds me to reset it.

When I go back to the US, I don't change it, and they don't give me any alerts, even though I use the card while there.


----------



## Exciter (Apr 27, 2016)

eastwind said:


> I set the travel advisory because they were sending me text messages wanting to know if my ATM withdrawal was legitimate. I set it for the maximum length of time that they allow, I forget whether that's six months or a year, and when it expires the next ATM transaction they give me a text message again and that reminds me to reset it.
> 
> When I go back to the US, I don't change it, and they don't give me any alerts, even though I use the card while there.


Thanks, I think I will go that route then, appreciate both comments.


----------

